# 7.5 or 8' meyers plow



## s-10racing (Jan 19, 2002)

hello, i just got a 2000 3/4 ton chevy, not a [hd] model. i want to put a meyers plow on this truck , will a 8' plow be to heavy [740 lbs] on the front end.this is a commercial model , it has 4 trip springs on it & is 100 lbs heavier then the standard meyers plow with 2 trip springs [620 lbs] i did do a search & did not find any info like this. a few people today said it will be to heavy. did not have a chance to call local dealers today. thanks for any info , matt


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Regular cab truck? Id say since its not an HD model, you probably shouldnt run an 8' plow. 7.5' would be a good size to put on there. Is this truck 4wd atleast? Give us some more info. Mike


----------



## s-10racing (Jan 19, 2002)

the truck is x-cab & is 4-wheel . the truck has 8600 gvw. thanks


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

That truck will handle the 8' no problem.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I agree that truck will handle an 8' plow no problem, maybe even a V plow. Just a heads up, but from what I've heard meyers doesn't have the best reputation. I would check out other brands as well.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

That truck is gonna sag like crazy with an 8' plow with no plow prep package and its not the HD model and its extended cab. You guys say it will handle the 8' no problem? I dont think so. V plow? No way I say to that one, the V's weigh like 850-900lbs! I think since his truck is a 2500 with no plow prep and no heavy duty suspension since its not the HD model and its extended cab, it shouldnt get a plow any heavier than what a 1500HD would get, which would be a 7.5 at best. I think this way of thinking makes sense. Mike


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*go for broke*

We run a 9' Meyer on our 97 Dodge 1500 quad short box gas auto standard suspension. NO problem. This plow also has a 1 X 6 inch cutting edge with permant Pro Wings with 1 X 8 inch steel edges in plase of the rubber.  Pushed 5 events totaling 37 inches.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Mike, the HD is a 1ton. I see the same trucks around here and they have 8ft fishers on them. Yes they do sag but no more than the HD'S. Fishers have more waight to them than a meyers. 
As for truck just make sure there is a tranny cooler.


----------



## FatherandSon (Sep 24, 2002)

*Forget Meyer*

Stop... There are many good plows out there and Meyer is not one of them. I purchased mine new this year, 8', E-60 pumpt. Six hours into the first storm would not angle. Could not even get the hoses disconnected due to pressure. I bought the plow already insalled on my 2003 F-250 Super Duty. The installer is 45 mins away from me. Contacted Meyer via e-mail. Got a very cold, "Contact your authorized dealer" that dealer was over 100 miles away. Advised them of this and was told if you want it fixed then go there".

No apology, just a care less attitude from Lou Orazm from Meyer. Finally had to make 2 trips to the installer to get it fixed (I hope). Bad coil, bad couplings (had been recalled but Meyer never notified anyone including the dealer), bad pump, pressure set too high. Even the installer said he couldn't understand why I bought a Meyer because the company is terrible, other plows are much better.

How Meyer stayed in business for 75 years with this attitude is beyond me. No aplogy, nothing, not even offered a free can of touch up spray paint for all my aggravation and expense of traveling to fix it. NO MORE MEYER ANYTHING FOR ME.......


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

I will agree there, Meyer sucks. Go with a Western or Fisher. Basically same thing people say since they are both put out by same company, so just pick what you like, a yellow trip edge plow or a red full trip plow.  Sad to say, but I wouldnt take a Meyers for free either. If I was buying a new truck and a dealer had the truck I wanted with the Meyers on it already, Id buy a different truck. Ill put on it what I want, not what they have on it already. Mike


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Meyer might not be the problem here! I know alot of guys here are meyer bashers but we have been using them for years with no major problems and even the 1 time we did have a problem we went back to the dealer and it was resolved on the spot. Your problem could be 2 fold #1 the dealer that you bought your truck from might have put the plow on in thier shop and not at an actual meyers dealer. When you purshase a new E-60 pump it tells you in the owners manual that you may have to adjust the settings on the pump (float or down pressure) due to the fact that the E-60 is used on all of thier plows from 7' to 10' models and a 7' blade weighs 400lbs vs. a 10' blade at 700+ lbs. If you don't adjust this properly the heavier the blade the faster it will drop and reverse pressure into the pump and almost causes the pump to kinda "lock up" which in turn could cause over pressurization of the system and possibly blow out of an o ring, seal, or valve for that matter. #2 dealer service plays a major part in this business. When it snows you need to plow, not make calls to the dealer, installer, main office, the dealer here is mainly a middle man and whenever there is a middeman there is a problem. If you deal with a shop on a regular basis and have a good disposition in a situation you should get service with no hassle. We service all of our equiptment in our own shop but before we had a full time mechanic on staff we dealt with a local mower shop that sold Meyers and whenever we needed something they were there, regardless if it was leaving a part outside in thier mailbox for us for a late night pickup or even the owner coming in off his own plow route at 3am in the middle of a storm to make a quick fix of give us parts. 
As to the ? at hand a 8' plow would be ok but I would suggest Timberens in the front end.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Not to be arguementative, but a 7' blade weighs way more than 400lbs, even if it is from Meyer, and a 10' blade is wayy more than 700lbs. My western 7.5' Pro Plow weighs over 700, not much over, but over. Id guess a 10 footer weighs 1000lbs or more, of course depending on namebrand. Anyway, to each his own, you like Meyer and have good luck with it, great, most people will go with a better product and not settle for 2nd or 3rd best. In the end though, they all do the same thing, plow snow, just some do it better than others and some have less problems than others. Mike


----------



## kawdude (Nov 19, 2002)

s-10, I run an 88 k1500 with an 8' western, no problem. Go with the 8' nice


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

IVE RUN MYER PLOWS FOR 20 YRS AND HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS .IT SEEMS LIKE EVER PLOW HAS THEIR POSITIVES AND NEGATIVES. LOOK A THE FORUM THERES AS MANY QUESTIONS ABOUT MYERS AS ANY OTHER.PURCHASE THE 7.5 WHY STRESS OUT THE TRUCK FOR 6 INCHES LONG TERM YOULL SAVE ON TRUCK MAINTANENCE MAYBE WE SHOULD HAVE SEPARATE THREADES FOR SNOWPLOW BRAND SPECIFIC QUESTIONS.SO THE BASHING WILL STOP REMINDS ME OFF THE FORD CHEVY DODGE BASHING.




CARDOCTOR

IF YOU DONT HAVE ANYTHING POSITIVE TO SAY DONT SAY ANYTHING!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

We will take your advice and stop the bashing when you take ours and stop posting replies written in CAPS LOCK! Fair enough? Have a nice day. Mike


----------



## s-10racing (Jan 19, 2002)

thanks for all your replies , i will use a meyers , just which one , i had a meyers for the last 10 years on another truck& it was good to me & in delaware the are alot of meyers dealers. my feeling is in the long run it will hurt the truck, so i will get the plow with less trip springs which is 100 lbs lighter then the commercial with 4 trip springs. i will just add another spring to it & there was alot of info on this site about blade wings which i will look into ,sounds like my best bet. again thanks for your replies, this site is great .thanks , matt


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike 97 SS _
> *We will take your advice and stop the bashing when you take ours and stop posting replies written in CAPS LOCK! Fair enough?
> 
> Have a nice day. Mike  *


FAIR ENOUGH

if you find anybody giving away myer plows email me ill take them

CARDOCTOR


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Will do.  Mike


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Just my 2 cents one more time. We run Meyers. Since 1989. We've got 1 Western 7.5 Uni-mount. Nothing but problems for 3 years. I'm sick and tired of the darn thing. We all have our + and - on brands. It just depends on the unit. Just like a mower, truck, car etc. Personally, I am looking forward to replacing our aging fleet of Meyers with Blizzards. Some day. You can cus all you want about Meyers. I'll just cus back about Westerns.


----------



## FatherandSon (Sep 24, 2002)

*Bashing or Truth?*

Sorry to those I may have offended. Really wasn't bashing, just giving the facts. When the dealer tells you Western, Artic and Boss are much better there must be something to it.

Could live with the problem if the company had a half way decent attitude. Example, we use Scag's to mow with. Got a recall this fall about hydraulics. Yes they actually notified us, unlike Meyers. Then they add, "In addition please bring this letter to your dealer to receive a free set of Scag Marbain cutter blades for your trouble."

Hmm, one company cares about the consumer the other doesen't. Which one would I deal with in the future????????

I do not have a full time mechanic. When I pay $3,500 for a plow I do think it should last more than 6 hours. If it dosen't then I expect the company to be a little concerned.

If that is "Bashing", then please accept my apology.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

S10 racing. I would run an 8ft at the minimum,your truck will handle it fine,as long as your front axle GVWR is 4250 or more(it should be 4410).The HD ;s front end isnt any stronger than yours,you can run a V plow if you want you have plenty of payload available,even with the excab.If run an 8'6 Western ultra mount,or a fidher/western 8'6" V if i were you.Im not a big fan of Meyers.I wont run them anymore.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*Just commentary.*

Never thought you were bashing, just saying what you know. Just like anything else you buy, you can't expect it to be 100%. You can hope it will be though. Good example is a relatives brand new chevy 2500 HD. He had it 3 days and the fuel pump went out. Here's my motto: Be Prepared! Yes it sucks having to fix someone elses junk but what the hell. A one plow owner can't be expected to worry about fixing his brand new plow. BUT, he can be expected to learn over time what usually goes wrong with a unit and put himself in a position to handle it. Naturally, with a fleet of 11 plows, we have stocked a lot of parts that have failed in the past and taught ourselves how to fix them. I can say this for certain. Regardless what brand you own, you will have a problem some time down the line. When we change over to the Blizzzrds, we will most definatly have to teach ourselves how to fix them as well as stock parts. The Blizzards are a much more complicated unit and I'm sure will require a few cus words to hammer out the problems but I'm really looking forward to them.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

Mike, wasn't considering the entire set up weight of the plow system, just making reference to the weight of the blade alone with the diffrence of weight pulling down on the pump as far as the pressure return that the heavier blade will drop faster. I thought you agreed in the other thread to stop Meyer bashing. :realmad: 

I'll make a deal with you not just for my sake but for all the other members here that use Meyers you don't say Meyers and I won't say Crapmaro anymore.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Thats funny, lol. Ill try my best not to. Fair enough. Crapmaro is a bad thing to say, worse than calling MEYER junk, lol. Mike :waving:


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

How's the plowing going up there?


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

All Meyer poly series snow plows with the E-60 hydraulic unit.........ALL work just fine!

There are challenges with ALL/ANY type of equipment. Once you learn how to compose yourself and ready you repair abilities you can have the best of anything.

Don't be fooled!!!!............ if you think by purchasing one specific brand of mechanical snow plow you have escaped the burden of repair you are dead wrong.

Its kind of strange but I like to think of my fleet equipment as a reflection of my company intention and capability! Always ready, functional to the highest ability, and routine MAINTENANCE is performed as scheduled.

I wonder if equipment failure is in direct correlation with ones own personal physicall health (maintenance)?

Are you on top of your game?

ChicagoSnow


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Go with the 7 and a half .We've been running meyers for years too with no major problems,.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

*Bottom line....Get the Meyer C-8*

I've been using Meyer's since 1986, and my Father had one since 1969. Yes there are BETTER, STRONGER, and HEAVIER plows out there. Names have all been said above.

Reasons I say stick with MEYER is....

1) Cost.
2) Popularity
3) Lots and LOTS of dealers.
4) Interchangability.
5) Parts availability.

Maybe the amount of dealers and parts availability aren't true for all parts of the country, but in the Philadelphia metropolitan area, this is SO true.

Go with the C-8. Stay away from the ST-90's. Over time the design of the ST series will allow it to fail.

Your going to definately be over weight with the C-8, and will most likely be overweight with a ST series too. So you mind as well opt for the tougher plow.

As for MEYER weights....

TM-6......420lbs lightest
ST-90....656lbs
C-8........803lbs
AGC-10..1610lbs w/o options (Aggressor)


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

8ft meyers would work fine on that truck or a western 8ft pro would work well to.i had an f250 LD with a 8ft meyers and the gvw was 7600 or something in that range,but your truck i feel is much better to run the 8ft blade


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Due to your truck being an extended cab, you are going to wish you had the 8' if you end up getting the 7.5'. I run a 7.5 meyers on a 2500HD regular cab long box, and it is not big enough. With the plow fully angled, It clears the wheels by about an inch. I am constantly running though my windrow when turning. 

I would suggest you o with the 8', and add some type of load boosters to the front end.

Andy


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I just checked on the Boss site,they recommend the 8'2" V for your truck,that plow is over 850 lbs,like I said earlier,you wont be overweight,run the biggest plow you can afford.I even seen a Blizzard 810 on one of those 2500's locally.Skip the 8 ft,get an 8'6" straight blade or an 8+V plow.


----------



## 93dodgew250cummins (Feb 10, 2017)

This may be an old thread but I certainly understand your frustration over the new MYERS plow u purchased (now 14 years ago). I'd be pretty pissed too. I had a MYERS two-meter plow on my Dodge D-50 for years. It worked good. But if I bought ANY new plow and not only did I have problems with it right away but it was handled like that I be furious.
Especially since it was handled horrible from the recall to the final outcome. Sadly many companies these days are like this. And without good management it can destroy a good company and good product.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Meyer 8.5 blade I use on my 02 Chevy 1500 ext cab. It works fine. I also use a 285 snow tire. It feels like a tank when plowing.


----------

